# Wireless Help (Netgear/Virgin Broadband)



## cchipchase

Hi.

I recently joined virgin media and have their cable broadband installed in my flat. Its works great through ethernet cable in the back of my flatmate's IMac (OSX 10.4.11 1.9Ghz Power PC G5). However, I'm having loads of trouble getting it to work with our wireless router we received from Virgin (Netgear WGR614 v9). The CD they sent only works with a pc and their customer support on this issue is none existent. 

Airport can find the wireless signal, titled 'virgin broadband', instantly but requires a WPA password. I am struggling to find out what this is. Information on the back of the router is -

Default settings SSID: virgin broadband
Default Access: username: virgin
WPA-PSK preinstall http://myrouterlogin.net 
password: password

I've seen ALOT of discussions on mac forums about this issue but none of which seem to give a coherent answer. Basically I'm under the impression I somehow need to create a username and password for this router so that we can connect but no-one else can but I'm unaware of how to do this. I have tried the virgin support and netgear support forums with no luck. I'm very new to using wireless routers so please forgive my lack of knowledge.

Thanks for any help offered.


----------



## component

it is one of two options 

1.when they came and set up your cable service the wireless router was preconfigured with a wpa wireless protection. 

in that case you should contact them and ask for the code possibly check the paperwork you recieved on that date.

2.You need to log into the router through your browser. have to check to see its login adress most common is 192.168.1.1 but somtimes 192.168.X.1 X number is different so if 1 doesnt work try 0 or 2. login is usualy 

username: admin
pass: admin

and then after you login you should then have some kind of configuration menu where you can edit all the settings.


----------



## cchipchase

Exellent that's working. Thanks.

Just one more thing. How do I change the password so it's secure?


----------



## sinclair_tm

That should also be one of the setting you can change after logging in to the device.


----------



## presh i

This post helped this is my version simplified

1. don't phone virgin its a waste of time
2. don't phone netgear its also a waste of time

OK

3. now look on the back of your router for 
SSID: virgin broadband WPA-PSK: preinstall
user name: virgin password: password

they may differ a little depending on router...
now, when you try to connect via the air port 
and it comes up with WPA Personal
type the WPA-PSK in. In this case 'preinstall'
it should connect and there will be connectivity.

4. Go onto the router's IP address which should be 192.168.1.1 
(or alternatively find out what it is) 
Then change your SSID your WPA-PSK
and your password and save settings. EXIT.

wait 1 minute or so while the router obtains the virgin remote 
IP address and vio la, it should work.

This took me far too long to figure out because there is no help anywhere apart from on these forums, hope this helps all of you out 
there having similar frustrations.

P.S. If this doesn't work try turning everything off and on again and try once again


----------

